# Iverson for Billups and McDyess



## Sliccat

ESPN reporting it's inevitable.



> The Nuggets and Pistons have agreed in principle on a trade that would send Allen Iverson to Detroit and Chauncey Billups, Antonio McDyess and Cheikh Samb to Denver, sources have told ESPN.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3679931

You'll be seeing a lot of me, Detroit fans.

On a side note, it looks to me like Detroit has given up on itself, and is trying to rebuild while staying moderately competitive.

It would've been better if they'd had a training camp, though.


----------



## dsouljah9

I'm going to be watching the Pistons this year. This trade gives Detroit a legit 20ppg scorer as well as another expiring contract to go along with Sheed's contract. The Nuggets get their point guard(again) to go with Melo...


----------



## Sliccat

I'm very interested to see what could happen. I don't know how well Iverson would be able to preform in the half-court scheme Detroit runs anymore, and presuming he's at point guard, I'm not sure how well that would fit.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I believe that this deal makes Detroit a 55 win team, and they now have a legit shot at the Eastern Conference Finals. ... ... Wait a minute. ... oh well, at least we get the Iverson bandwagon fans in the deal to make this board moderately active. ... If you consider that a good thing.


----------



## jvanbusk

Joe D has been so hit or miss on some of his moves....

But, he has struck gold right here!

This is just an awesome, awesome, awesome trade. I'm hearing on the radio that trade may be contingent on Denver buying out Dice, that way he would be free to be able to sign back with the Pistons.

So the trade is Iverson for Billups and Samb. Samb has alot of raw potential, but that's it. He's not a contributer. As one of the biggest Chauncey Billups fans, it's tough to see him go, however with the opportunity to get Billups virtually straight up? Forget about it. That's just too good.

And if it doesn't work out, Iverson's 20M contract comes off the books along with Sheeds 15M.


----------



## Reisedoggy

Well.. its an expiring contract.. so thats a good thing.. I really question Joe D on this one.. but I have questioned him before and it ended up Dumars was right.. we will see.. it looks like we are handing the team over to the younger guys next year.. the core had a good run though


----------



## ChrisWoj

The expiring contract/cap space rationalizations SUCK. And here's why (copy pasted from my post on the general NBA forum)

Huh... right.

So lets look at Detroit, *AS IS PRE TRADE* going into the off-season

PG - Chauncey Billups/Rodney Stuckey
SG - Richard Hamilton/Arron Afflalo
SF - Tayshaun Prince
PF - Jason Maxiell/Antonio McDyess
C - Amir Johnson/Kwame Brown

Detroit would be going after a starting PF, backup SF, and probably one more guard. A backup SF would likely run 2-3M and a 3rd guard would run less than 1M. We're looking at probably a tad over 3M right there used up of the freed up 17.1M, brings us down to a tad more than 14M to be used on a starting PF to round out a lineup.

Here are the best options...
Mehmet Okur
Carlos Boozer
Jermaine O'Neal
Kurt Thomas
LaMarcus Aldridge
Udonis Haslem
Darko Milicic
Tim Thomas
Luis Scola
Al Harrington
Tyrus Thomas

How many of those guys are 14M per year guys?


----------



## jvanbusk

But you don't need to *sign* a player.

Cap space gives you the flexibility to improve your roster in a variety of ways.

There's a couple of players out west on that list, that I wouldn't mind seeing in a Pistons uniform


----------



## Sliccat

ChrisWoj said:


> The expiring contract/cap space rationalizations SUCK. And here's why (copy pasted from my post on the general NBA forum)
> 
> Huh... right.
> 
> So lets look at Detroit, *AS IS PRE TRADE* going into the off-season
> 
> PG - Chauncey Billups/Rodney Stuckey
> SG - Richard Hamilton/Arron Afflalo
> SF - Tayshaun Prince
> PF - Jason Maxiell/Antonio McDyess
> C - Amir Johnson/Kwame Brown
> 
> Detroit would be going after a starting PF, backup SF, and probably one more guard. A backup SF would likely run 2-3M and a 3rd guard would run less than 1M. We're looking at probably a tad over 3M right there used up of the freed up 17.1M, brings us down to a tad more than 14M to be used on a starting PF to round out a lineup.
> 
> Here are the best options...
> Mehmet Okur
> Carlos Boozer
> Jermaine O'Neal
> Kurt Thomas
> LaMarcus Aldridge
> Udonis Haslem
> Darko Milicic
> Tim Thomas
> Luis Scola
> Al Harrington
> Tyrus Thomas
> 
> How many of those guys are 14M per year guys?


Somebody never heard of the Camby trade.


> oh well, at least we get the Iverson bandwagon fans in the deal to make this board moderately active.


I'd like to object. I'm not a bandwagon fan. I'm an Iverson fan (and a sixers fan, but that's irrelevant to this). I've been a fan of his since I was 8, which is a lot longer than many team fans have been loyal to their team. I've been through a lot worse years than you guys have been been through in the last five, and nothing has changed.


----------



## jvanbusk

Eight years later, and Allen Iverson is finally a Piston. It's been a long and interesting journey since then.


----------



## ChrisWoj

"Somebody never heard of the Camby trade." How is that relevant to what I posted? Please explain. If it is in reference to the list of available players, I went directly from what was listed on HoopsHype or RealGM (not sure which anymore, been away from the comp. all afternoon).


----------



## ChrisWoj

Now, in light of it being finalized I'm done griping. I got my thoughts on it out of the way and a few people over at ESPN have posted up some interesting articles about where to go from here. Now that we've locked into a 55-57 win, Eastern Conference Finals loser season... what is likely to happen in the coming off-seasons? Personally, I've seen a few interesting scenarios but nobody has put together the one that intrigues me the most.

Carlos Boozer in 2009.
LeBron James in 2010.

This has only a slim chance of happening, but the fact that the chance is out there is actually pretty significant when you consider that Carlos Boozer and LeBron James were supposed to be running buddies in Cleveland until Boozer shot Cleveland in the back and bolted for Utah with the footspeed of John Wilkes Booth. The idea that Detroit could have that pair of forwards is actually really intriguing and a possibility now.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ruff Draft

God have mercy on the MAD ANTS!!!


----------



## Sliccat

ChrisWoj said:


> "Somebody never heard of the Camby trade." How is that relevant to what I posted? Please explain. If it is in reference to the list of available players, I went directly from what was listed on HoopsHype or RealGM (not sure which anymore, been away from the comp. all afternoon).


If the clippers had cap space, and used it to essentially buy a player who was under contract, then the Pistons could use their cap space to do the same thing, no?


----------



## King Joseus

Sliccat said:


> If the clippers had cap space, and used it to essentially buy a player who was under contract, then the Pistons could use their cap space to do the same thing, no?


Your avatar is phenomenal, sir.


----------



## Ras

ChrisWoj said:


> Now, in light of it being finalized I'm done griping. I got my thoughts on it out of the way and a few people over at ESPN have posted up some interesting articles about where to go from here. *Now that we've locked into a 55-57 win, Eastern Conference Finals loser season... *


Did you honestly expect anything more with Billups at the helm?


I also don't expect you to get LeBron and Boozer. If LeBron does bolt from Cleveland, I just can't see him coming to Detroit. Besides, what kind of incentive would Boozer be for him? He shot his team in the back once, why would he want to trust him again?


----------



## Sliccat

King Joseus said:


> Your avatar is phenomenal, sir.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Sliccat

Ras said:


> Did you honestly expect anything more with Billups at the helm?
> 
> 
> I also don't expect you to get LeBron and Boozer. If LeBron does bolt from Cleveland, I just can't see him coming to Detroit. Besides, what kind of incentive would Boozer be for him? He shot his team in the back once, why would he want to trust him again?


You wouldn't have to. Assuming Detroit were to give him a long-term contract, who cares what Boozer does when he's 32-33?


----------



## RedsDrunk

ChrisWoj said:


> I believe that this deal makes Detroit a 55 win team, and they now have a legit shot at the Eastern Conference Finals. ... ... Wait a minute. ... *oh well, at least we get the Iverson bandwagon fans in the deal to make this board moderately active. ... If you consider that a good thing*.


Hi.


----------



## thaKEAF

*moonwalks into forum wearing AI jersey*


----------



## MLKG

Say hello to Chris Bosh in 2010.


----------



## Ras

MLKG said:


> Say hello to Chris Bosh in 2010.


As a Toronto fan, I'd sincerely hope not. To be honest, I'd be surprised as well. He comes off like he likes it here, and wants to stick around, though of course he probably is going to act that way no matter what. I just can't see him leaving though.


----------



## ballistixxx

thaKEAF said:


> *moonwalks into forum wearing AI jersey*


ditto


----------



## Vermillion

ChrisWoj said:


> Ioh well, at least we get the Iverson bandwagon fans in the deal to make this board moderately active. ... If you consider that a good thing.


Guilty as charged. 

Go Pistons!! :clap:


----------



## RedsDrunk

Oh and for the record, that was a joke. **** the Pistons, I'm just happy Ai is back in contention.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ras said:


> Did you honestly expect anything more with Billups at the helm?
> 
> 
> I also don't expect you to get LeBron and Boozer. If LeBron does bolt from Cleveland, I just can't see him coming to Detroit. Besides, what kind of incentive would Boozer be for him? He shot his team in the back once, why would he want to trust him again?


Number of stupid things said by Ras: Plural. More than one.

1. You totally missed the sarcasm, buddy. Totally. I mean, it went so far over your head you didn't even hear it 'whooshing' by you. Wow. I mean, wow. Holy ****. I am so amazed that I can't put it into words that lack expletives. ****. ****. Damn. ***. *****. ****.

2. Why would LeBron not trust Carlos Boozer? I mean, the guy would have left Cleveland for more money. Wouldn't that be the exact same thing that LeBron would be doing under this scenario? Your logic is totally broken. Additionally, Boozer would be at that point under long term contract for the team. And in uniform, under contract, he is reliable. As a 20/10 player that makes his teams better.


I understand that this entire scenario is COMPLETELY hypothetical and far fetched, but your attempts to shoot it down were... well.. horrible. I could put my two and a half year old niece in front of the computer and she'd laugh at you. It'd probably be because your avatar is shiny, but thats beside the point that she, like myself, would laugh at you.


-Chris.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I think its a great trade for both teams, atleast given their need for change and whatnot.

I'll really enjoy seeing how both teams perform, particularly how the ball is to be moved around with AI, Rip, Prince & Sheed.


----------



## kirov

RedsDrunk said:


> Oh and for the record, that was a joke. **** the Pistons, I'm just happy Ai is back in contention.


I'm with you


----------



## BlakeJesus

This is a VERY interesting trade, and I think a lot of this teams success is going to be based on how AI handles the PG spot. Supposing he doesn't play like a spoiled, selfish brat this team could be really scary. I like AI and I think he's going to fit in well in that locker room and they will develop some scary chemistry by the time playoffs roll around.

That guard rotation is so sexy.


----------



## Floods

If A.I. being a point guard didn't work in Denver, a team that plays to his strengths, how is it going to work in Detroit??


----------



## Ras

ChrisWoj said:


> Number of stupid things said by Ras: Plural. More than one.
> 
> 1. You totally missed the sarcasm, buddy. Totally. I mean, it went so far over your head you didn't even hear it 'whooshing' by you. Wow. I mean, wow. Holy ****. I am so amazed that I can't put it into words that lack expletives. ****. ****. Damn. ***. *****. ****.


You've said multiple times in a few different threads this "makes you" a 55 win team, so I'd assume you think you will be a roughly 50 win team. All I was asking is if you think Billups would have done better since you seem so upset at the trade.



> 2. Why would LeBron not trust Carlos Boozer? I mean, the guy would have left Cleveland for more money. Wouldn't that be the exact same thing that LeBron would be doing under this scenario? Your logic is totally broken. Additionally, Boozer would be at that point under long term contract for the team. And in uniform, under contract, he is reliable. As a 20/10 player that makes his teams better.


I guess my point was that, if I was LeBron, I wouldn't want to play with Boozer again. Also, I think one of the base things for making LeBron leave is Cleveland's inability to put anything around him. So, he didn't do exactly what Boozer did. Also, if his plan to be the first billionaire athlete plays a part in where he goes, I don't think Carlos Boozer is going to strip him away from big markets like LA and New York.



> I understand that this entire scenario is COMPLETELY hypothetical and far fetched, but your attempts to shoot it down were... well.. horrible. I could put my two and a half year old niece in front of the computer and she'd laugh at you. It'd probably be because your avatar is shiny, but thats beside the point that she, like myself, would laugh at you.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


By the way, I really don't appreciate you treating me like a fool in the most immature of fashions. Was there honestly a need to be so insulting and condescending?


----------



## King Joseus

Ras said:


> You've said multiple times in a few different threads this "makes you" a 55 win team, so I'd assume you think you will be a roughly 50 win team. All I was asking is if you think Billups would have done better since you seem so upset at the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my point was that, if I was LeBron, I wouldn't want to play with Boozer again. Also, I think one of the base things for making LeBron leave is Cleveland's inability to put anything around him. So, he didn't do exactly what Boozer did. Also, if his plan to be the first billionaire athlete plays a part in where he goes, I don't think Carlos Boozer is going to strip him away from big markets like LA and New York.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I really don't appreciate you treating me like a fool in the most immature of fashions. Was there honestly a need to be so insulting and condescending?


Agreed on the last point. Civility, gentlemen, is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Floods

Ras said:


> You've said multiple times in a few different threads this "makes you" a 55 win team, so I'd assume you think you will be a roughly 50 win team. All I was asking is if you think Billups would have done better since you seem so upset at the trade.


I think he was being sarcastic.




> By the way, I really don't appreciate you treating me like a fool in the most immature of fashions. Was there honestly a need to be so insulting and condescending?


Don't take it personal, its the only way he knows how to debate.


----------



## DieSlow69

I havent been around here in a minute but this trade gives me a reason to buy the league pass again(along with my squad Philly getting brand). I'm just glad to see my boi AI back on the east where he has a legitamite chance of dethroning the Celtics!!! I think this is going to jell better than some of you Piston fans think!!!!!!!!

You heard it here first Detroit 08-09 NBA Champs


----------



## Floods

DieSlow69 said:


> I havent been around here in a minute but this trade gives me a reason to buy the league pass again(along with my squad Philly getting brand). I'm just glad to see my boi AI back on the east where he has a legitamite chance of dethroning the Celtics!!! I think this is going to jell better than some of you Piston fans think!!!!!!!!
> 
> You heard it here first Detroit 08-09 NBA Champs


The Pistons getting Iverson increases their chances of dethroning the Celtics. No, sorry. Try again.


----------



## DieSlow69

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> The Pistons getting Iverson increases their chances of dethroning the Celtics. No, sorry. Try again.


I didnt say them getting him increases thier chances..I said they have a legitamite shot at it...........Your entitled to your opinion.....But I beg to differ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Answer

DieSlow69 said:


> I didnt say them getting him increases thier chances..I said they have a legitamite shot at it...........Your entitled to your opinion.....But I beg to differ!!!!!!!!!!!


Well Die if you didnt say it you know I was going to. Getting Iverson INCREASES their chances.

Also to Elsbury, I saw you mention that since he couldnt get it done in a place like denver that plays to his strengths how can he get it done here. Im going to have to disagree that Denver necissarily played to Allen's Strengths. Sure they were a high scoring team, but that doesnt mean that plays to his strengths because hes a high scorer. If you look at when Allen had his most success it was on a good defensive ball club where he could give the offense a spark. Thats what he can do with Detroit who is already a good defensive ball club, Allen might hurt their defense a lil but in no way can he make them a bad defensive team. I think this team fits his strengths more than any team hes ever been on. Im really looking forward to the possibilities this season is going to bring.


----------



## AIFan

Detroit plays defense and has multiple exceptional defenders, offensively he gives them a threat they haven't had in quite some time and he's a more than capable passer, and because he draws so much attention defensively it'll open up the floor for the other guys and make the game that much easier for them. I see nothing but good things for them as a result of this trade.


----------



## Floods

Melo's Answer said:


> Also to Elsbury, I saw you mention that since he couldnt get it done in a place like denver that plays to his strengths how can he get it done here. Im going to have to disagree that Denver necissarily played to Allen's Strengths. Sure they were a high scoring team, but that doesnt mean that plays to his strengths because hes a high scorer. If you look at when Allen had his most success it was on a good defensive ball club where he could give the offense a spark. Thats what he can do with Detroit who is already a good defensive ball club, Allen might hurt their defense a lil but in no way can he make them a bad defensive team. I think this team fits his strengths more than any team hes ever been on. Im really looking forward to the possibilities this season is going to bring.


Iverson doesn't fit with Detroit at all, they're going to have to change much of their offensive gameplan just to accomodate on him. On the fly. Iverson is a much better fit in Denver's offense than Detroit's because the Nuggets play a fast paced style that allows their players to get easy baskets. That simple.

Not to mention, Iverson does pretty much everything that Rodney Stuckey does, no? (I'm not saying Stuckey is the next Iverson, but their skill sets are similar). So why does Detroit need Iverson on the court so badly?


----------



## Floods

AIFan said:


> Detroit plays defense and has multiple exceptional defenders, offensively he gives them a threat they haven't had in quite some time and he's a more than capable passer, and because he draws so much attention defensively it'll open up the floor for the other guys and make the game that much easier for them. I see nothing but good things for them as a result of this trade.


Your username alone is enough to discredit your argument on this trade. As for your post itself, its pretty much just recycled points that I already shot down, so there's no point in re-stating them.


----------



## piston_mike2

i actually love this trade for AI. the pistons need a dominant scorer and he's the right man for the job.


----------



## Basel

piston_mike2 said:


> i actually love this trade for AI. the pistons need a dominant scorer and he's the right man for the job.


Welcome to the boards!


----------



## dsouljah9

^And you avatar is welcome to be anywhere I am!!!

:yay:


----------



## Basel

dsouljah9 said:


> ^And you avatar is welcome to be anywhere I am!!!
> 
> :yay:


:biggrin:

So is Iverson playing tomorrow night against Detroit?


----------



## Sliccat

Basel57 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> So is Iverson playing tomorrow night against Detroit?


I hope so, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ras said:


> You've said multiple times in a few different threads this "makes you" a 55 win team, so I'd assume you think you will be a roughly 50 win team. All I was asking is if you think Billups would have done better since you seem so upset at the trade.


The sarcasm continues to fly way over your head.


> I guess my point was that, if I was LeBron, I wouldn't want to play with Boozer again. Also, I think one of the base things for making LeBron leave is Cleveland's inability to put anything around him. So, he didn't do exactly what Boozer did. Also, if his plan to be the first billionaire athlete plays a part in where he goes, I don't think Carlos Boozer is going to strip him away from big markets like LA and New York.


I said repeatedly that this is a far-fetched scenario. My initial point was that people aren't noticing the potential implications in a LeBron/Boozer reunion, which is possible in multiple locations and not just Detroit dependent on how all the cap-space around the league pans out. This would actually be the realization of the original Cleveland gameplan which Boozer destroyed, and we'd get to see what Cleveland would have been if not for the backstabbing. As for the differences between why the two leave CLE: I don't care how solid CLE is, LeBron leaves if the money is good enough. This is the NBA.


> By the way, I really don't appreciate you treating me like a fool in the most immature of fashions. Was there honestly a need to be so insulting and condescending?


Yes, yes there was. Its how I treat people around here, pay attention to my posts. Civility and being a gentleman are for face to face interactions, this is the internet where I can be an anonymous ***** all I want, especially when I know I'm right. Which I usually am. Now thats mostly because I'm careful to pick my fights, but the fact is... I'm usually right, I'm an ******* around here, and thats how it is. Got a problem with it, well... complain. 

Wait... you did. Good job!


----------



## AIFan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Your username alone is enough to discredit your argument on this trade. As for your post itself, its pretty much just recycled points that I already shot down, so there's no point in re-stating them.


My argument is based on facts, not opinions, which is what your gun is loaded with that you shot down said points with.


----------



## kirov

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Iverson doesn't fit with Detroit at all, they're going to have to change much of their offensive gameplan just to accomodate on him. On the fly. Iverson is a much better fit in Denver's offense than Detroit's because the Nuggets play a fast paced style that allows their players to get easy baskets. That simple.
> 
> Not to mention, Iverson does pretty much everything that Rodney Stuckey does, no? (I'm not saying Stuckey is the next Iverson, but their skill sets are similar). So why does Detroit need Iverson on the court so badly?


Because the Philadelphia team Iverson led to the finals was more like Denver than Detroit?


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.sports-tube.com/watch/de9ea7c545169c716f47/Allen-Iverson-talks-about-practice

:laugh:


----------



## AIFan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Iverson doesn't fit with Detroit at all, they're going to have to change much of their offensive gameplan just to accomodate on him. On the fly. Iverson is a much better fit in Denver's offense than Detroit's because the Nuggets play a fast paced style that allows their players to get easy baskets. That simple.
> 
> Not to mention, Iverson does pretty much everything that Rodney Stuckey does, no? (I'm not saying Stuckey is the next Iverson, but their skill sets are similar). So why does Detroit need Iverson on the court so badly?


Have you not listened to Joe Dumars at all since this trade came about? He doesn't want the same ol' Pistons so as far as AI fitting in, he won't have to. His addition is indicative of a much needed change to their style of play as well as their identity, which is exactly what Dumars wants.

AI obviously isn't a better fit in Denver's offense seeing as how they craved a true pass first, score second PG and felt that's what gives them more cohesiveness and a better shot at getting W's.


----------



## Ras

ChrisWoj said:


> The sarcasm continues to fly way over your head.


Well, on what level are you being sarcastic? I find it hard to gauge at times with nothing but text.



> I said repeatedly that this is a far-fetched scenario. My initial point was that people aren't noticing the potential implications in a LeBron/Boozer reunion, which is possible in multiple locations and not just Detroit dependent on how all the cap-space around the league pans out. This would actually be the realization of the original Cleveland gameplan which Boozer destroyed, and we'd get to see what Cleveland would have been if not for the backstabbing. As for the differences between why the two leave CLE: I don't care how solid CLE is, LeBron leaves if the money is good enough. This is the NBA.


My point. If LeBron is leaving for the money, why Detroit? LA, Chicago and New York could all get him more.



> Yes, yes there was. Its how I treat people around here, pay attention to my posts. Civility and being a gentleman are for face to face interactions, this is the internet where I can be an anonymous ***** all I want, especially when I know I'm right. Which I usually am. Now thats mostly because I'm careful to pick my fights, but the fact is... I'm usually right, I'm an ******* around here, and thats how it is. Got a problem with it, well... complain.
> 
> Wait... you did. Good job!


I guess I see it the other way. Just because it's anonymous doesn't mean I'm going to change who I am; I maintain a level of civility regardless, because I feel it's right and appropriate.


----------



## Your Answer

kirov said:


> Because the Philadelphia team Iverson led to the finals was more like Denver than Detroit?


Thank you that is exactly what I was trying to say.

As far as AI playing tonight I guess its contigent on whether Billups goes and passes his physical which so far he has not done.


----------



## Ruff Draft

If anything, I am glad this brings another good poster to the Detroit forums. 

Everyone welcome Slic!!!


----------



## Basel

> Future Hall of Fame guard Allen Iverson is expected to make his Detroit debut this evening, when the unbeaten Pistons visit the undefeated Toronto Raptors at Air Canada Centre.


http://www.sportsnetwork.com/merge/tsnform.aspx?c=sportsnetwork&page=nba/news/news.aspx?id=4189203


----------



## Your Answer

Basel57 said:


> http://www.sportsnetwork.com/merge/tsnform.aspx?c=sportsnetwork&page=nba/news/news.aspx?id=4189203





Rotoworld said:


> Allen Iverson is in Toronto and ready for Wednesday's game, but still hasn't been cleared by the league pending paperwork from Monday's trade.
> 
> Iverson is tired after getting up at 5 a.m. Tuesday to make the his news conference in Detroit and then up at 6 a.m. today to make it to Toronto for shootaround. We're still waiting for Cheick Samb and Chauncey Billups to pass their physicals in Denver, meaning Iverson still has a 50-50 chance to play tonight. Nov. 5 - 2:03 pm et


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NBA&id=409

Lets go Billups get that physical already


----------



## Sliccat

Ruff Draft said:


> If anything, I am glad this brings another good poster to the Detroit forums.
> 
> Everyone welcome Slic!!!


lol, right here buddy.

On another note, Iverson needs to play tonight so I don't have a heart attack from the anticipation. Doesn't Billups actually have to take the physical within 48 hours anyways?


----------



## Avalanche

Really hope to see him on court tonight, though by the sounds of it hes a bit sleep deprived


----------



## Your Answer

ESPN and now Rotoworld are both saying no go for Iverson tonight because Billups wont take his physical until tommorow morning.


----------



## Sliccat

that's ok, I have class anyways.


----------



## Avalanche

yeah sounds like itll be the weekend


----------



## Ruff Draft

Damn.


----------



## Avalanche

also, Boston is making a run at Mcdyess if Denver buy him out, he will apparently listen to offers other then detroit as he is 'unhappy with being traded'

from the boston globe


----------



## ChrisWoj

The whole reason he's being bought out is because he'll only play for Detroit. It was a given he'd be bought out from the beginning. Any reports from Boston claiming he's unhappy with being traded are probably false, he's getting a paid monthlong vacation and then coming back to Detroit.


----------



## Avalanche

probably


----------



## AIFan

Oh well, with McDyess gone it'll allow Maxiel and Johnson to play and grow more. Either way it works out, I don't see the Dice situation being a game changer.


----------



## Sliccat

ChrisWoj said:


> The whole reason he's being bought out is because he'll only play for Detroit. It was a given he'd be bought out from the beginning. Any reports from Boston claiming he's unhappy with being traded are probably false, he's getting a paid monthlong vacation and then coming back to Detroit.


That's probably true, but they have to pretend to be interested in other teams to keep the NBA from looking to closely on whether the deal was pre-aranged for McDyess to come back to Detroit.


----------

